# What else do you do with fresh cranberries?



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi, all. I bought a bag of cranberries last weekend and will make cranberry sauce today, but it's just DH and I so I'm going to use only half the bag. What else do you all do with fresh cranberries besides make cranberry sauce or relish?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 26, 2008)

I would imagine making a jam or jelly, drying some out (crasins), and maybe even a cranberry nut bread or muffins could work.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 26, 2008)

Cranberry chutney or salsa is tasty. Or sauce for game.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 26, 2008)

Add some to braised chicken thighs.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, I love to put them into a basic muffin batter!  The tartness and juiciness make for a really nice contrast to the sweet softness of the muffin!


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, I forgot about scones.  This looked pretty interesting too.  Brie, Bacon and Cranberry Pastries Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 26, 2008)

pop some pop corn and then string it and the cranberries on some heavy string and use it as decoration.  I put it on the Christmas tree.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 26, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Oh, I forgot about scones.  This looked pretty interesting too.  Brie, Bacon and Cranberry Pastries Recipe | Recipezaar



Jeekins, I am definitely making this today!  I have all the ingredients.  It sounds absolutely delish!


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 26, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Jeekins, I am definitely making this today! I have all the ingredients. It sounds absolutely delish!


 
Looks easy and tasty.  Let me know how you like it and/or any changes.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 26, 2008)

They are beautiful used as a red center piece in a clear glass bowl


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, Jeekins' recipe reminded me of something I did for a wedding tea last year.  If you make them all into cranberry sauce, you can use whatever you have left for wontons.  I took put small bits of brie and cranberry sauce into wonton wrappers, wet the edges, brought the four corners up and twisted to seal and deep fried them.  They were the hit of the event and easy too.  Great snack!


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice!  I have wontons too.  Just need bacon, brie and cranberries.....lol!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2008)

These are some great ideas, especially those wontons! I have some wonton wrappers in the freezer - just need some brie. Thanks y'all


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't find it right now but I make cranberry orange muffins from allrecipes......
I found 4 others but not the one I use, I'm sure any of them would be great.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 27, 2008)

There are quick breads that call for orange juice, zest and cranberries that are unbelievably easy and tasty.


----------



## merstar (Nov 29, 2008)

This is a fantastic cake:
CRANBERRY SWIRL COFFEECAKE 
Coffee Cake With Cranberry Swirl Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## backybay (Dec 8, 2008)

Cookies and Jam. (^^)


----------



## middie (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow I love Cranberry Orange Muffins and Cranberry Nut Bread. You can also make a Cranberry Nut Pudding Cake.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 8, 2008)

I added a bag to a chuck roast once...it was good!


----------



## Arwen (Dec 8, 2008)

Lefty7887 said:


> I would imagine making a jam or jelly, drying some out (crasins), and maybe even a cranberry nut bread or muffins could work.


Tht's  exactly  what I saw in London  and Dublin,some  years  ago I personally created  a mousse  with  whipped  cream plus  vanilla  powder and sugar and  put the mousse it in  the  fridge.. it looked   like  a dessert..quite  tasty.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2008)

I just found a recipe for a cranberry steamed pudding.  It doesn't seem as heavy as the ones I remember as a kid.  I may try it and if I do, I will pass it on if anyone is interested.


----------



## Arwen (Dec 8, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> I just found a recipe for a cranberry steamed pudding.  It doesn't seem as heavy as the ones I remember as a kid.  I may try it and if I do, I will pass it on if anyone is interested.


Yes please ;-))


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 8, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> These are some great ideas, especially those wontons! I have some wonton wrappers in the freezer - just need some brie. Thanks y'all


 
 If you dont have Brie you could use sweetened cream cheese and sprinkle outside of wontons with some cinnamon sugar after they are fried.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 8, 2008)

Wash and dry the berries and place them on a parchment lined baking sheet, fairly close together.  Put some toasted sliced almonds around them, sprinkle both with cinnamon sugar and orange zest.  Melt white sugar in a sturdy pan till liquid and golden.  Carefully pour the liquid sugar over the nuts and berries.  Let it harden, then crack/break. Serve with cheese, fruit or even a tossed salad.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Wash and dry the berries and place them on a parchment lined baking sheet, fairly close together.  Put some toasted sliced almonds around them, sprinkle both with cinnamon sugar and orange zest.  Melt white sugar in a sturdy pan till liquid and golden.  Carefully pour the liquid sugar over the nuts and berries.  Let it harden, then crack/break. Serve with cheese, fruit or even a tossed salad.



Oh, Vera, you ALWAYS have the right answers!  I think I will go buy some extra cranberries just so I can do this!


----------



## jkath (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's a really tasty cake - dh, who NEVER bakes, tried this out last year and made a perfectly beautiful dessert to his friends. Since it's baked in a square pan, I think it's extra pretty if you can put it on a glass square cake plate and garnish with mint sprigs.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=31907&postcount=13


----------



## jkath (Dec 8, 2008)

duh! After I posted it occurred to me that I should have just posted the link to the whole cranberry-dessert thread!
Here it is:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/whats-your-favorite-dessert-using-cranberries-3379.html


----------



## Porthand (Dec 14, 2008)

This takes a little patience but worth the effort. Stab 'em with a toothpick and dunk into heated dipping chocolate. The combination is awesome. Downside is they disappear faster than you can stick and dip.


----------



## jet (Dec 22, 2008)

I saw Uncle Bob's chuck roast idea, any other savory meat recipes?


----------



## Porthand (Dec 22, 2008)

*What to do with fresh cranberries*



VeraBlue said:


> Wash and dry the berries and place them on a parchment lined baking sheet, fairly close together.  Put some toasted sliced almonds around them, sprinkle both with cinnamon sugar and orange zest.  Melt white sugar in a sturdy pan till liquid and golden.  Carefully pour the liquid sugar over the nuts and berries.  Let it harden, then crack/break. Serve with cheese, fruit or even a tossed salad.[/quote
> 
> Vera that sounds fabulous! A co-worker is spending Christmas on the Coast in southern OR and I was promised some berries fresh from the bogs. Can't wait to try this.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 22, 2008)

Porthand said:


> VeraBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Wash and dry the berries and place them on a parchment lined baking sheet, fairly close together.  Put some toasted sliced almonds around them, sprinkle both with cinnamon sugar and orange zest.  Melt white sugar in a sturdy pan till liquid and golden.  Carefully pour the liquid sugar over the nuts and berries.  Let it harden, then crack/break. Serve with cheese, fruit or even a tossed salad.[/quote
> ...


----------

